# Advice needed - I need to buy a 2x4 veg tent - feedback please



## HazePhase (Apr 6, 2017)

Hello!

I currently have a 5x5 Gorilla grow tent that I am using but once it comes time to flower I will be moving two plants out of their to use as mothers.

I am looking to purchase a 2x4 tent and I think Gorilla for Veg may be over kill. 
I will be using 4 -5 cob single array  LED for lighting. 

I don't want to go super cheap and get cheap but I am wondering if Gorilla is over kill and I should do Mars Hydro or something else. 

Looking for feedback 
thank you!


----------



## pcduck (Apr 7, 2017)

My veg tent is just a cheapy off ebay. I am not worried about light leaks and such, with a veg tent.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Apr 12, 2017)

With veg its not so critical as long as it keeps most of the light in and allows for good ventilation.


----------



## HazePhase (Apr 13, 2017)

Sounds good. 
I don't think I will go with the Gorilla Tent then - Was thinking apolloa but the Mars Hydro is much cheaper so that one might win over.


----------



## techrons78 (Apr 20, 2017)

I'm telling you I've been thru a bunch of tents..I would only use gorilla..last longer..wayy stronger ..I just like them all around..but that's just me..I'm still using an old Apollo 4X4 it's still holding up after being beat up for 3 years..and another cheap one I can't remember.


----------



## HazePhase (Apr 26, 2017)

techrons78 said:


> I'm telling you I've been thru a bunch of tents..I would only use gorilla..last longer..wayy stronger ..I just like them all around..but that's just me..I'm still using an old Apollo 4X4 it's still holding up after being beat up for 3 years..and another cheap one I can't remember.



I ended up buying a Mars Hydro 3x3 tent for $180 CANADIAN. 
The company was great to work with and deserved the business.


----------



## pcduck (Apr 28, 2017)

Nice :aok:


----------

